

Rackspace Will Pay for Your Upgrade to Apple’s Snow Leopard - cnouri
http://www.rackspace.com/email_hosting/blog/2009/08/free-snow-leopard
To go along with the launch of Snow Leopard today, and to celebrate the OS's native support for Microsoft's Exchange 2007, world-renowned hosting company - Rackspace - will be giving a free copy to those that sign up for an Exchange account.
======
sho
So what? In other words, Rackspace runs $30-off sale. By attaching a "cool"
angle to it, though, they manage to get it in the news. Well done to their
marketing department, I guess.

~~~
jws
Much more (and less). They will pay for each client that accesses an Exchange
server you run at rackspace. You could upgrade a dozen desktops on their
nickel.

But it is limited to the first 1,000 people. So think of it as a $30k ad buy
where they cut out the middle man and paid some of the end eyeballs instead.

~~~
mikeyur
It's $30 credit towards your rackspace hosted exchange service (which is
$12.50/mo. per user) - obviously their costs are much less than $12.50. In
reality it is just a discount code - it's like google giving out a free
adwords credit.

On another note: I am actually considering going with Rackspace to host my
main email address (personal/freelance stuff). Currently using Google Apps,
but if the Snow Leopard exchange integration is as good as Apple says - then I
will definitely be wanting push everything. I would use MobileMe, but there's
no option to use your own domain.

~~~
sho
_In reality it is just a discount code_

.. which is exactly what I was trying to say.

You want to run your own private Exchange server!?

~~~
mikeyur
.. which is what I was trying to explain to jws who called it a $30k ad buy.

No, I do not want to run my own private exchange server. I want to use
Rackspace hosted exchange to host 1 email address. A shared exchange server.

